# Diarrhea in 4 Mo Old



## MIAGSD (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I have a (almost) 4 month old GSD who has encountered some issues with loose stools/diarrhea. She eats RC GS Puppy, and we have not changed her diet in any way, which is leading to the confusion with the onset of this issue.

The diarrhea has mostly been at night (in her crate), which leads me to beleive it could be caused by stress. At times she'll have perfectly normal stools during the day, and at other times the diarrhea will continue into the day. She has been crated from day 1, which is why I find it funny that she would suddenly become stressed by this. 

We have had the stool tested and it came back negative, and have tried a bland diet, and introduction of a pro-biotic. Still, one week later the diarrhea continues. Considering a swith to BB food, but I keep going back to the fact that we have not changed anything in the diet, so why the sudden issues?

The consistency is much like pudding, and there is no blood in the stool.

Any thoughts???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tre-Tail (Jul 13, 2013)

My puppy went through a short phase of diarrhea as well back when she was 3 months old. My suggestion would be to feed your pup white rice and boiled chicken and make sure to give the pup plenty of water. Diarrhea leads to dehydration. Don't switch to BB just yet especially because the high amount of protein won't solve your pup's tummy situation. Keep taking him/her outside and keep a careful eye on the stool..look for any changes. You may have to sacrifice some sleep as well to take your pup outside a couple of times. My puppy was fed bacon when she was 3 months and her sensitive stomach couldn't handle it! The diarrhea lasted for a whole week so just be patient and see how it goes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I second the rice and boiled chicken. It was my go to solution when Pyrate had problems and always worked. I used to keep rice already cooked in the fridge most of the time when he got older as he had a lot of problems. With Raina I use oatmeal as she is allergic to rice. If you get the Quick Quaker Oats you can have it ready in a minute in the microwave.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

any blood tests?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

When were her last inoculations and when did the diarrhea start?
Which Pro-Biotic are you using?


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am in the same boat.. the only way i can control it is by adding 100% pure pumpkin, sweet potato, Apples ..

you can buy pumpkin cans from any supermarket store or even a pet store just make sure that if you go to a super market you get 100% pumpkin no sugars or any other thing inside, sweet potatos are awesome too they give a nice taste just make sure you peel and boil them for 15 or 20 min and throw them in the food processor. for apples cut them but make sure to stay away from the core and take all the seeds away.. I hope this helps . in my case my dog stool is now hard as a rock i am now trying to remove the fiber to see if she can keep doing it on her own ..


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

I forgot to add that sammi is also eating the same Food " RC GS Puppy" and switching To ACANA


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sammi13 said:


> I forgot to add that sammi is also eating the same Food " RC GS Puppy" and switching To ACANA


Good choice Sammi!
RC is now using By-Products in their food!


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree not to switch to the Blue Buffalo. If she has a sensative stomach that wont help at all. I am in the process of switching my 5 month old from BB. He has not had a firm stool in a month. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

i know i was reading to see what makes this food so special when it comes to GI issues and i cant see anything , all the ingredients are :thumbsdown:... 

and is really expensive..$40 for 8lbs

I think that i can buy rice and chicken and do it on my own ..


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

your vet 100% ruled out coccida and giardia? Sometimes these can be hard to detect in fecal tests.

I would add some pumpkin and cut out any treats she was getting.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sergeantsays said:


> I agree not to switch to the Blue Buffalo. If she has a sensative stomach that wont help at all. I am in the process of switching my 5 month old from BB. He has not had a firm stool in a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You may want to try a "Digestive Enzyme" and a "Pro-Biotic" to get your baby's gut straightened out. These were developed by Dr. Karen Becker for Mercola Healthy Pets: *Digestive Enzymes Healthy Pets Digestive Enzymes for Optimal Digestion - Mercola.com 
*For Pets Probiotic Pet Probiotics | Optimal Digestive Health for Pets - Mercola.com

Or this one has both a Digestive Enzyme and a Pro Biotic combined: *Wholistic Digest All Plus™*
An advanced, cutting-edge, concentrated formula of digestive enzymes & powerful pro-biotics and pre-biotics that provides superior digestive health for pets. 

I personally use these products and rotate them.

The other thing you can use, short term, is "Slippery Elm" from a local health food store. It will calm the gut.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Good choice Sammi!
> RC is now using By-Products in their food!


I only learn from the best


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sammi13 said:


> I only learn from the best


Awwwww!:hug:


----------



## MIAGSD (Sep 4, 2013)

First, thanks for all the suggestions. 

We have not had a blood test since her last round of vaccinations on 8/15. The Diarrhea started around 8/26.

I've tried the bland diet which seems to lead to solid stools during the day, but she still had the Diarrhea at night. 

She's on the pro-biotic made by GNC (only thing available on short notice on Sunday when I received the suggestion of putting her on a pro-biotic)

Again, thanks for everyone's help. I think it may be time I give the Vet another phone call.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Aug 25, 2013)

MIAGSD said:


> First, thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> We have not had a blood test since her last round of vaccinations on 8/15. The Diarrhea started around 8/26.
> 
> ...


I would definitely have a blood test done. It could be a major issue 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

MIAGSD said:


> We have not had a blood test since her last round of vaccinations on 8/15. The Diarrhea started around 8/26.
> 
> She's on the pro-biotic made by GNC (only thing available on short notice on Sunday when I received the suggestion of putting her on a pro-biotic)


The diarrhea would coincide with the inoculations.
Dr. Jean Dodds:"The veterinary profession and vaccine industry have traditionally emphasized the importance of giving a series of vaccinations to young animals to prevent infectious diseases, to the extent that this practice is considered routine and is generally safe for the majority of animals. *Few clinicians* are prepared, therefore, for encountering an adverse event and *may overlook or even DENY the possibility.*Beyond the immediate hypersensitivity reactions, other acute events tend to occur 24 to 72 hours afterward, *or 7 to 45 days later in a delayed type immunological response"

*Dr. Michael Dym: "What I have seen in my many years of private practice is that distemper and other vaccines administered to prevent acute illness can contribute to symptoms seen in chronic disease and pathologies. Some symptoms often seen in chronic canine illness include chronic runny eyes and conjunctivitis (tear stains in dogs, dry eye, chronic eye allergies); chronic vomiting, *diarrhea*, appetite issues; emaciation; pancreatitis, inflammatory bowel disease, GI lymphoma; chronic spasms and seizures (epilepsy, brain tumors); skin eruptions and swelling of feet and red feet pads; itching from lifelong skin allergies; and eruptions around the mouth (seen in lip fold dermatitis). That is, adverse reactions from vaccination may mimic symptoms of the very disease the vaccine was meant to prevent. *Reactions may occur immediately or months or even years later*."

Homeopathy and herbals can help with these reactions.

IMHO, I would get one of the previously mentioned Pro-Biotics and Digestive Enzyme products.


----------

